# webs de trabajo freelance



## JuanMacClane (27 Feb 2013)

Pues a raiz del hilo de fracasos empresariales y un post del forero brotes_verdes he descubierto:
https://www.elance.com

Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5

También miré hace tiempo la web infolancer.net pero las ofertas que había eran una mierda


Ahora vamos al quid: ¿Haceis uso de éste tipo de web para trabajo freelance?¿Como trabajadores o contratadores?¿Que resultado os da?

He visto en algunas búsquedas rápidas cosas que podría hacer... Si pruebo y me sale bien podría "prostituirme" como Freelance... vamos lo mismo de ahora pero en vez con un jefe que me pide 10 cosas distintas con clientes de todo el mundo.

¿Como lo veis?

Edito el post y pongo un listado de lo que va apareciendo:
https://www.elance.com/
Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5
Ofertas de trabajo para bloggers - Find a blogger
https://www.odesk.com/
Freelancer.com - Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online
nubelo | Contrata programadores, diseñadores y profesionales freelance.
Mercado de Trabajo Freelance | twago
The playground of the best mobile app developers - AppFutura
https://www.yeeply.com/es/home
http://www.twago.es (no recomendable)
Guru.com


----------



## TrueStory (27 Feb 2013)

También está la web de Forobeta, que tras registrarte y esperando un mes y escribiendo 30 mensajes te da acceso a la zona de negocios donde puedes trabajar como redactor para webs, entre otras cosas. La verdad que te puedes sacar pasta en esta página.

Por ejemplo, yo me gané 200 euros en una semana dandole formato a las entradas de una web.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (27 Feb 2013)

Yo sólo te digo una cosa:

He trabajado para chinos, filipinos, egipcios, israelíes, italianos y hasta un francés. Pero *huye de los "empleadores" españoles como de la peste*. En serio. Te chafa toda la ilusión después de habértelas ingeniado para montarle una web a un chino que habla algo que él dice que es inglés (todavía no sé como entendí las instrucciones y los cambios que me pedía) y que el pollo quede contento, salir y encontrarte a renglón seguido un capullo local que escribiéndole en castellano todavía te baja el feedback un 50% porque se te ocurre decirle que te pones a currar en cuanto active el contrato.

Puto país.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2013)

Yo uso fiverr para tema posicionamiento, hay de todo, hay que saber quitar la borralla de la gente buena, pero observo que los buenos se forran, lo unico que ahi se cobra en dolares. 

Tienes el servicio base de 5$ y luego puedes añadir extras de mas precio


----------



## tica (27 Feb 2013)

Y findablogger? Me lo han recomendado


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2013)

De todas formas creo que existen aun nichos muy interesantes para hacerte hueco y vender, te cuento el caso de un amigo, que con el boom de los desarrollos de web para mobiles, android, desarrollos en la nube,etc, hizo un curso en libro, vamos un libro sobre desarrollo, luego tambien lo tradujo a varios idiomas y vende a patadas dicho libro, por un lado uso métodos de distribucion como lulu y luego atraves de su blog tecnologico.

Y la verdad es que con eso y con colaboraciones que hace con empresas, se gana muy bien la vida.


----------



## Roger-That (27 Feb 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pues a raiz del hilo de fracasos empresariales y un post del forero brotes_verdes he descubierto:
> https://www.elance.com
> 
> Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5
> ...



Yo he usado y uso elance, odesk y freelancer activamente desde hace 3 años para contratar a gente. El rey es eLance, hay gente MUY buena ahí metida. He conocido a ingenieros que por la mañana trabajan en startups punteras de Silicon Valley y por la tarde noche como se aburren se hacen unas horas de freelance en eLance. Hablo de gente con PhD. O devs sin ni siquiera carrera que empezaron trabajando remotamente desde Rusia/India/Europa para empresas de Silicon Valley y acabaron yéndose a San Francisco con contratos de $180k anuales.

Si eres bueno DE VERDAD en algo de lo mas demandado (Rails, Python, AWS, CI, o tecnologías cloud emergentes) te puedes forrar... Si eres mediocre no sueles pasar de 3 trabajos hasta que te calan.

Importante antes de contratar, léete los reviews de los demás y si es posible contacta a clientes previos para pedir referencias.


----------



## brotes_verdes (27 Feb 2013)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Yo sólo te digo una cosa:
> 
> He trabajado para chinos, filipinos, egipcios, israelíes, italianos y hasta un francés. Pero *huye de los "empleadores" españoles como de la peste*. En serio. Te chafa toda la ilusión después de habértelas ingeniado para montarle una web a un chino que habla algo que él dice que es inglés (todavía no sé como entendí las instrucciones y los cambios que me pedía) y que el pollo quede contento, salir y encontrarte a renglón seguido un capullo local que escribiéndole en castellano todavía te baja el feedback un 50% porque se te ocurre decirle que te pones a currar en cuanto active el contrato.
> 
> Puto país.



Como he comentado en otros hilos estoy creando una start-up para desarrollar una aplicacion SAAS. Pues bien, he decidido no traducirla al castellano. Aunque consiguiese clientes en España (no hablo de LATAM porque desconozco ese mercado) se que iban a querer pagar a 120 dias en el mejor de los casos. Y el desarrollo y el servicio tecnico es una pesadilla. Yo dos de mis clientes eran licenciados en derecho que creian saber de programacion y bases de datos y me amargaron.

Asi que como le doy la razon al forero. Huye de clientes españoles.


----------



## brotes_verdes (27 Feb 2013)

Yo en elance he contratado a un canadiense para que me hiciese un trabajo a pesar de que gente de Pakistan, India o Bangladesh lo hiciesen a mitad de precio.

Ojo, lo he hecho por prejuicios propios, no quiero generalizar, pero conozco la etica de trabajo de EEUU y Canada y la considero superior a esos paises que menciono (y donde incluiria a Italia y España, por experiencia propia).

Otra razon para no contratar a gente de India, por ejemplo, es la mala experiencia de otro empresario que conozco. Contrato en elance a una empresa india un desarrollo, y les hizo un analisis funcional y un analisis tecnico muy bien hecho.

Los hindues tiempo despues le presentaban el trabajo. El comprueba las funcionalidad con su checklist y ve que faltan la mitad. Se lo recrimina y los hindues le piden mil perdones. A la semana le vuelven a decir que esta terminado, el lo comprueba y ve que aun faltan XXX. Se lo vuelve a recrimirnar y ellos a pedir perdon.

Estuvieron asi varios meses hasta que se harto y decidio finalizarlo el mismo. Al final su proyecto fracaso.

Yo uso fiverr para :

-Que me hagan analisis de usabilidad de la web.
-Que me hagan proofread de mi web y mis textos, para que no haya errores gramaticales.
-En unos dias, voy a contratar para que ataquen la web para buscar fallos de seguridad.
-Solucionar problemas puntuales de css.

Los 5$ que cuestan equivalen a 3,86€. Yo creo que para ciertas cosas vale la pena.

Yo para contratar tengo mi regla. Solo paises del primer mundo con etica de trabajo. La gente de paises del este tienen buenos reviews tambien, aunque yo nunca los he contratado.


----------



## kudeiro (27 Feb 2013)

a mi la mayoría de clientes que me han venido para que les termine un trabajo porque "un freelance les dejó colgado" han sido por freelances de la india o de argentina. Como decía el forero anterior, los de la india son muy baratos pero no dan mas que problemas.
Recuerdo el ejemplo de una app nativa de iPhone, el cliente pidió presupuesto en India, Australia (tiene conocidos allí) y España, y fueron: 1500 - 10000 y 4000 por la misma app. Obviamente eligió el indio. Pero paso lo mismo que comentaba el forero anterior, no se si será una pauta: Te entregan el trabajo y falta la mitad por hacer, y así lo van arrastrando durante meses. Al final la app la entregaron casi acabada. Una vez el cliente la revisó y publicó en appstore, con el uso detecto una serie de fallos, pero como el indio ya había cobrado, "ya no contestaba mails ni tfno" asi que me tuvo que pasar a mi el codigo y corregir yo los fallos.


----------



## kudeiro (27 Feb 2013)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo uso fiverr para :
> -Que me hagan analisis de usabilidad de la web.
> -Que me hagan proofread de mi web y mis textos, para que no haya errores gramaticales.
> -En unos dias, voy a contratar para que ataquen la web para buscar fallos de seguridad.



Para el tema de los ataques, deja abierto "lo que sea" a posta a ver si lo detectan, porque en esa gente que hace "ataques" hay aun mas fraude que en el SEO. Si no detectan eso que "dejaste abierto" evidentemente te están engañando.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Feb 2013)

Veo que casi todos las usais como empleadores

¿Como trabajadores no la habeis usado?

Por otro lado es verdad lo que veo, en la mayoría de trabajos técnicos tienes que estar muy bien puesto ya que no son cosas relativamente "fáciles", es más , algunas para mi opinión en algunos presupuestos veo que estan mal pagadas. (Ojo , no hablo de web, sino ya de otros proyectos de programación , servidores...)


----------



## brotes_verdes (28 Feb 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> Para el tema de los ataques, deja abierto "lo que sea" a posta a ver si lo detectan, porque en esa gente que hace "ataques" hay aun mas fraude que en el SEO. Si no detectan eso que "dejaste abierto" evidentemente te están engañando.



Por razones tecnicas tengo una cookie con el id de usuario sin encriptar. Obviamente, si se cambia el valor de idUsuario por el de un supervisor se ganaria un nivel de acceso superior. Voy a comprobar si lo detectan.


----------



## brotes_verdes (28 Feb 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> a mi la mayoría de clientes que me han venido para que les termine un trabajo porque "un freelance les dejó colgado" han sido por freelances de la india o de argentina. Como decía el forero anterior, los de la india son muy baratos pero no dan mas que problemas.
> Recuerdo el ejemplo de una app nativa de iPhone, el cliente pidió presupuesto en India, Australia (tiene conocidos allí) y España, y fueron: 1500 - 10000 y 4000 por la misma app. Obviamente eligió el indio. Pero paso lo mismo que comentaba el forero anterior, no se si será una pauta: Te entregan el trabajo y falta la mitad por hacer, y así lo van arrastrando durante meses. Al final la app la entregaron casi acabada. Una vez el cliente la revisó y publicó en appstore, con el uso detecto una serie de fallos, pero como el indio ya había cobrado, "ya no contestaba mails ni tfno" asi que me tuvo que pasar a mi el codigo y corregir yo los fallos.



Por eso para mi es importante que el freelance sea de un pais con etica de trabajo.

En cuanto a los hindues he leido que te puedes pasear por la india sin miedo a que te atraquen, pero que en su cultura el "timar" a un extranjero no esta demasiado mal visto.

Una cosa similar pasa con los musulmanes. Si no me equivoco mentir o engañar a un musulman es pecado, pero mentir o engañar a un infiel no es "tan pecado".

Obviamente todo lo que he dicho son generalizaciones. Yo las aplico pero son mis prejuicios. No tiene porque ser exactamente asi en todos los casos ni mucho menos.


----------



## actuaral (28 Feb 2013)

Supongo que os pasara como a mi, es decir si voy a hacer una casa no voy a contratar a dos albañiles de afganistan no por que la calidad de su trabajo sea menor o mayor que a los de aqui sino porque antes de contratar ya se que ellos no trabajan como nosotros, sus casas son de barro... 
Que pasa si contrato a programador pues que a lo mejor para ellos el programar una x cosa puede ser facil pero cuando no estregan el trabajo no se amolda a lo que hemos pedido porque ellos estan acostumbrados a otra forma de programar jajaja 
Si quieres calidad invierte dinero (IRONIA: Contraten a chinos trabajan muchas horas por un salario pesimo)


----------



## Acredito (28 Feb 2013)

Yo uso Freelancer.com - Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online y www.odesk.com para hacer trabajos de traducciones y artículos SEO cuando me aburro, ya que está muy mal pagado. Ahí es donde ves el problema real de la economía, nos come Sudamérica.


----------



## Roger-That (28 Feb 2013)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo en elance he contratado a un canadiense para que me hiciese un trabajo a pesar de que gente de Pakistan, India o Bangladesh lo hiciesen a mitad de precio.
> 
> Ojo, lo he hecho por prejuicios propios, no quiero generalizar, pero conozco la etica de trabajo de EEUU y Canada y la considero superior a esos paises que menciono (y donde incluiria a Italia y España, por experiencia propia).
> 
> Otra razon para no contratar a gente de India, por ejemplo, es la mala experiencia de otro empresario que conozco.



Yo después de el primer contrato con empresa India de pocos reviews ya escarmenté. Digamos que tiré a la basura 10k...

Never again. Ahora miro con lupa y no me ha ido mal. Yo tengo fichados a 4 o 5 equipos de cada una de las tecnologías/frameworks que usamos (que coinciden con los que más votos positivos y reviews tienen) y siempre invito a "biddear" a prácticamente los mismos. 

No obstante no es bueno generalizar, a poco que te muevas por el mundo startup ves muchísimos indios en puestos importantes de Ingenieria (u otros campos) en las empresas top Internet del mundo. También hay gente muy buena, yo he tenido el placer de trabajar con varios.




brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo para contratar tengo mi regla. Solo paises del primer mundo con etica de trabajo. *La gente de paises del este tienen buenos reviews *tambien, aunque yo nunca los he contratado.



Yo he trabajado (y trabajo) con bielorusos, polacos o moscovitas por poner un ejemplo. De *Russoft* han salido empresas muy potentes. Aunque los equipos directivos son yankees, si te dijera que Skype, Viber, Whatsapp, y un laaargo etc de aplicaciones famosas se desarrollaron por 4 duros en Rusia/Paises del Este como te quedarías? Incluso algunas de las mismas empresas que los han hecho todavía ofrecen servicios de programación offshore. Para mí NADIE gana a los rusos programando, son la rehostia. 

Un ejemplo rápido:

The Skype Killers of Belarus - Businessweek


----------



## brotes_verdes (28 Feb 2013)

> No obstante no es bueno generalizar, a poco que te muevas por el mundo startup ves muchísimos indios en puestos importantes de Ingenieria (u otros campos) en las empresas top Internet del mundo. También hay gente muy buena, yo he tenido el placer de trabajar con varios.



Cierto, he leido articulos donde exponian que en Silicon Valley muchas startups tenian o hinduos o gente de extremo oriente en los puestos tecnicos.

El caso que les llamaba la atencion es que antes era gente que habia estudiado en universidades americanas pero ahora era gente que venia de Asia directamente.

Por una parte es logico. En India por ejemplo la gente buena en cuanto puede se va a trabajar con su visa H1-B a USA y por lo tanto la gente que queda tiene menos nivel.

Mi fuente para decir esto es hacker news, donde cada 15 dias o asi aparece algun articulo en portada sobre este tema. Signo por otra parte del peso de esta comunidad en el mundo start-up.




> Yo he trabajado (y trabajo) con bielorusos, polacos o moscovitas por poner un ejemplo. De *Russoft* han salido empresas muy potentes. Aunque los equipos directivos son yankees, si te dijera que Skype, Viber, Whatsapp, y un laaargo etc de aplicaciones famosas se desarrollaron por 4 duros en Rusia/Paises del Este como te quedarías? Incluso algunas de las mismas empresas que los han hecho todavía ofrecen servicios de programación offshore. Para mí NADIE gana a los rusos programando, son la rehostia.



Si, siempre que se ven los diversos concursos o campeonatos de programacion gana alguien del este.

Yo no los he contratado directamente. A mi lo del diseño web se me da fatal, asi que lo que he hecho es comprar plantillas (uso bootstrap de twitter) y modificarlas a mi gusto. Se lo compro siempre a un polaco.


----------



## Bubble Boy (28 Feb 2013)

En estas webs es donde se ve el daño que está haciendo el euro. Los españoles tienen que competir con filipinos, hindúes, chinos... a 3$ la hora y mientras el euro subiendo a 1.50$ a toda pastilla.


----------



## Acredito (28 Feb 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> En estas webs es donde se ve el daño que está haciendo el euro. Los españoles tienen que competir con filipinos, hindúes, chinos... a 3$ la hora y mientras el euro subiendo a 1.50$ a toda pastilla.



Y lo peor es que el mercado que está en auge es el castellano y no podemos competir!!!


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Feb 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Veo que casi todos las usais como empleadores
> 
> ¿Como trabajadores no la habeis usado?



Yo estoy precisamente el experimento de ver si se puede "vivir" de esto a través de estás webs. De momento llevo 6 meses de experiencias varias, en oDesk principalmente, y ahora quiero dar el salto a Elance y aprovechar para probar otras (a infolancer le tengo más miedo que un nublao, pero haré la prueba). Conclusión: se puede vivir, pero no da para muchos lujos.

Yo no me quejo porque saco para cubrir gastos del mes y en algún mes bueno, casi todos de momento, un pequeño plus. Hablamos de cantidades que no pasan de los 100 euros mes de superavit. Eso sí, curro cuando me apetece y creo que no he metido 40 horas semanales desde que empecé con esto.

¿Si quisiera meter más horas podría hacer dinero? Esa es la duda que tengo. Quizás la responda después del verano en función de la situación general. Diría que no más allá de un tope y, sospecho, bastante bajo. ¿Por qué?

- *Cobras en dólares*. Y es un dolor. A parte, oDesk te clava el 10% sobre tus ingresos como impuesto revolucionario, sí o sí. Y si trabajas bajo ciertas modalidades de contrato ni siquiera garantizan que cobres si el otro tipo se da el piro (me ha pasado; una vez, pero pasa).

Una cosa curiosa que tiene es que la pasta queda en una especie de "limbo" hasta que no te la bajas a tu cuenta española desde oDesk. No lo tengo muy claro porque tengo buen cuidado de no sobrepasar el límite para declarar, pero creo que el tema impuestos puede ser bastante jodido. Tengo que consultarlo con abogado (o si alguno de los presentes sabe algo, que nos cuente, que se agradecerá).

Contando con quedar en paz con dios y con el estado, no sé yo si realmente la cosa da para "vivir" de verdad.

- *Compentecia*. Yo me dedico sobre todo a traducción, correción/edición de textos y localización de software.

Sobre el castellano. Siento pincharle la burbuja a más de uno, pero ahora mismo el mercado que está petándolo es el de LATAM, y más concretamente, el de los hispanohablantes yanquis, o sea, mexicanoparlantes. Por volumen de trabajos entrantes que veo posteados es, con diferencia, el mercado (para lo mío).

Uno de los primeros bolos de traducción que me llegó fue para hacer una web de piscinas a castellano de un tío de Arizona. Le mando la trad y claro, estaba en castellano. Allí no se llaman piscinas, sino albercas, etc. Me la manda de vuelta y tuve que "mexicanizarsela" de cualquier manera y rebajar el precio. A pesar de todo, el tipo quedó contento y me dio el feedback más alto. Apreció la honestidad de la transacción y supo ver las circunstancias y, creo, admitir que él tampoco se había molestado en especificarlo y se había dejado guiar por el precio.

Mucho cuidado con eso, porque la mayoría de la gente lo que busca es o traducciones muy especializadas como médicas, donde si no tienes años de experiencia o eres médico te van a pillar, o cosas "comerciales" donde lo que menos se demanda es que hables español "europeo" (como veo a muchos poner en sus perfiles como si eso les diera un toque sofisticado) o de España. Son negocios yanquis que quieren vender en EE.UU., México y, como mucho, más al sur del Canal. España les importa -10.

- *Los precios no son para tirar cohetes*. No sólo cobras en dólares y compites con toda sudamérica, es que la gente, en general, hace ofertas muuuuy a la baja. No sé como sería en otro escenario macro, pero ahora mismo, y en el futuro cercano, si algo va a sobrar es gente dispuesta a hacer una chapucilla por internet.

Lo bueno es que si vales, con tiempo y una caña, pues vas haciendo una cartera de clientes, pero claro, alguien que te ha conocido a 0,01$ per source word (para el 0,011$ con la tasa de oDesk) no te va a pagar 0,10$ por mucho que te quiera. Se le puede subir algo, pero es como cualquier otro negocio. Yo estoy buscando el punto de equilibrio (mi apuesta está sobre los 0,013%), ya os contaré donde acaba.

Además, pujar por los trabajos es un mundo. En general la gente va a lo más barato, y siempre hay uno más desesperado que tú. ¿Qué luego el que va a lo barato al final es un chapuzas y te la acabará liando? Pues sí, pero es lo que hay, hasta que no tienes un feedback impoluto y varias docenas de curros en el portfolio es a lo que puedes optar. E incluso así, más de uno y más de dos acaban aceptando tirar los precios.

Por ejemplo, yo a principios de mes hago ofertas a precios de mercado de aquí, si para el día 15 no he cumplido la cuota pues empiezo a bajar, y para la última semana lo hago todo por 0,01$ tarifa plana... huelga decir que la mayoría de mis bolos los consigo la segunda mitad del mes (bueno, menos este enero... jijiji... que me anduve tocando el mango 3 semanas gracias a un par de yanquis muy simpáticos).

- *Ética de trabajo de la peña*, como comentaba brotes. La verdad, estoy por darle la razón. Con los asiáticos en general lo que observo es una tendencia a exigirlo todo y dar lo menos posible. Suelen pagar puntualmente, pero siempre, sieeeeempre, sieeeeeeeeempre, te encuentran algo y te piden algún cambio. Es como si tuvieran que demostrar su autoridad. La calidad del resultado se la pela. Básicamente, porque no tienen modo de comprobarla (en lo mío).

Tengo comprobado que cuando te piden una traducción al español no tienen ni puñetera idea de español, lo más que hacen es pasártela por el copyscape y el googletranslator a ver si les estás "engañando", fundamental para ellos, que un blanquito no les "engañe".

Con el primer chino que trabajé, china en realidad, les calé enseguida. No les importa que les digas que algo no se puede hacer, o que su traducción inglesa original canta a google trans a kms... ellos quieren una traducción de "alta calidad" y "nada de tladución máquina" y ¡didimau, didimau!. Bueno, pues les aseguras que lo es, y ellos se van contentos. Aunque no lo sea.

Lo de los indios es algo más peculiar, porque suelen controlar algo más del tema y, al menos un par de casos que yo he tenido, era evidente que estaban subcontratandote para hacerles el trabajo sucio. Lo cual era bastánte irónico cuando tú traducías por 0,01$ la palabra en español de España artículo médicos sobre cardiología que, obviamente, tenía que haber encargado un español a saber por cuanto dinero al indio este.

Con el resto de nacionalidades que yo he tratado, mediterráneas sobre todo, creo que es una cuestión de pillarle la onda al cliente y saber hacerle un poco el artículo. En general no he tenido problemas, a la gente no le importa hablar las cosas, pero también es verdad que el único que no me ha pagado, y los dos españoles a los que les molestó que les pidiera que activaran el contrato o me pusieron un rating bajo en el feedback el mismo día que me ofrecían otros trabajos de lo mismo, entran en esa categoría.

Eso sí, no he tenido un solo problema con un yanqui o brit. Al contrario. Da gusto porque es gente que sabe lo que quiere y sabe que las cosas no tienen porqué salir bien necesariamente a la primera. También suelen saber cuando les intentas chulear, y no les gusta. Canadienses todavía no he probado, pero viendo lo que comentáis, me están entrando ganas... 

Y ojo, que funciona en los dos sentidos. No me lo han dicho a la cara, pero tengo la sospecha, a igual oferta económica, que la gente prefiere evitar a los españoles. Especialmente los que ya han tratado con uno. O se quedan con ese, o nos ponen en cuarentena. Es una impresión, pero...

Así que si estáis pensando en meteros por sacar unas perrillas tened mucho cuidado con eso. A mantener alto el pabellón 

¡Sobre todo porque nos jodéis la barraca a los demás! 

Pero ya digo, a mí (y a mi circunstancia), de momento (y subrayo de momento), me funciona para lo que yo quiero. Ahora... criar una familia... ya no sé si daría para tanto.

De tener que apostar, diría que no.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Feb 2013)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo uso fiverr para :
> 
> -Que me hagan analisis de usabilidad de la web.
> *-Que me hagan proofread de mi web y mis textos, para que no haya errores gramaticales.*
> ...



En lo demás no te puedo ayudar, pero esto en negrita es una de las tres cosas a las que yo me dedico.

Yo estoy en oDesk y Elance... por si interesa.


----------



## Acredito (28 Feb 2013)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Uno de los primeros bolos de traducción que me llegó fue para hacer una web de piscinas a castellano de un tío de Arizona. Le mando la trad y claro, estaba en castellano. Allí no se llaman piscinas, sino albercas, etc. Me la manda de vuelta y tuve que "mexicanizarsela" de cualquier manera y rebajar el precio. A pesar de todo, el tipo quedó contento y me dio el feedback más alto. Apreció la honestidad de la transacción y supo ver las circunstancias y, creo, admitir que él tampoco se había molestado en especificarlo y se había dejado guiar por el precio.
> 
> Cosas "comerciales" donde lo que menos se demanda es que hables español "europeo" (como veo a muchos poner en sus perfiles como si eso les diera un toque sofisticado) o de España. Son negocios yanquis que quieren vender en EE.UU., México y, como mucho, más al sur del Canal. España les importa -10.
> 
> No me lo han dicho a la cara, pero tengo la sospecha, a igual oferta económica, que la gente prefiere evitar a los españoles. Especialmente los que ya han tratado con uno. O se quedan con ese, o nos ponen en cuarentena. Es una impresión, pero...





Yo también tengo esa impresión. Y no me extrañada dada la "superioridad lingüistica" de la que hace gala el español de carrera. La peña preocupada por el inglés y deberían estar aprendiendo español internacional...


----------



## ukelele (28 Feb 2013)

Yo he trabajado con Elance y la verdad es que es fantástica. Infolancer es una peste, pero claro, depende de Infojobs que también se ha convertido en una peste aunque pagues.

Sin embargo, para temas de traducción yo me quedo, sin duda, con ProZ.com . Mi consejo es que si es posible intente buscar cuál es la web de referencia del sector en el que trabaje, porque generalmente suelen tener secciones para Freelancers o incluso pueden rondar por allí reclutadores profesionales buscando profesionales "overseas". En mi caso, como intérprete y traductor, me basta con ProZ y LinkedIn y casi nunca me ha faltado trabajo.

Por cierto, espero que eso de trabajar por 0,01$ traduciendo artículos sobre cardiología sea una forma de hablar, porque si vendemos así nuestro trabajo nos fastidiamos a nosotros mismos y a toda la gente que vive de eso. Una cosa es que el mercado LATAM sea mucho más importante en general que el nuestro (cosa que no niego) y otra aceptar cosas totalmente inaceptables.

Pero vamos, corroboro lo que se ha dicho antes: he tenido (y tengo) clientes británicos, alemanes, franceses, estadounidenses, rusos, chinos, hindúes y canadienses, además de españoles. Los hindúes pagan poco y lo quieren todo para YA, son los que más tiran los precios, con diferencia. Los estadounidenses y canadienses son los que menos suelen protestar a la hora de fijar los precios, y los británicos los más serios a la hora de pagar (y además si negocias en GBP sales ganando casi siempre). 

Los españoles que contratan personal freelance, en general, son como los Empresaurios Pepe de este país: poco formales, tardan en pagar, te intentan timar por todas partes y desconfiados. Por ello, siempre que puedo evito trabajar con españoles. Ojo, que he tenido un par de buenos clientes de Hispanistán que a día de hoy todavía conservo, pero diría que todos los demás que he tenido, alrededor de unos veinte, me han dado problemas de una forma o de otra.


----------



## glacierre (28 Feb 2013)

Yo estoy haciendo alguna chapucilla mientras encuentro trabajo, mas por llenar el hueco en el CV que por el dinero (aunque pagar parte o todos los gastos no esta mal). De momento todo en odesk, en elance no he conseguido nada.

Pero la competencia de precios y la poca vista de los que contratan es tremenda. En programacion los indios y pakistanies revientan los precios, en ingles lo mismo, y en español lo unico que se salva son los encargos desde Europa, donde por lo menos suelen intentar contratar gente española y el cuencoarrocismo no es tan galopante.

Hace poco puje por una oferta para analisis de datos cientificos en Python, la media de pujas estaba en cosa de 20$ hora (que no es para tirar cohetes con los requerimientos de la oferta, ni mucho menos), y estaban entrevistando a 1 con una 'media' de 1.1$/hora. 

Luego lloraran.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Feb 2013)

Bueno pues ya me he dado de alta en oDesk, rellenado mi curriculum con algunas skills y aplicado para un trabajo, que en principio no me parece dificil (VoIP), veremos si me eligen y como se tercia...

Por cierto cuando te van pagando y eso luego veo en el menú personal que hay para retirar los fondos... ¿Exigen mucho papeleo?


Edito: y ahora otro de pasar un TXt a Excel por macro, que eso se me da bien, lo raro es que no haya pinchado nadie mas.

Por cierto, esto esta lleno de Indios y Chinos ....


----------



## Bubble Boy (28 Feb 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Por cierto, esto esta lleno de Indios y Chinos ....



Sí, los "chindios" copan todos los puestos buenos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Feb 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Sí, los "chindios" copan todos los puestos buenos.



Por cierto , eso de que chino= barato, debía ser antes, porque he visto algunos la media de lo que cobran y más quisieramos aquí en Hispanistán (o lo he mirado mal...) , claro que son Chinos con "curriculum"...


----------



## Roger-That (28 Feb 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Bueno pues ya me he dado de alta en oDesk, rellenado mi curriculum con algunas skills y aplicado para un trabajo, que en principio no me parece dificil (VoIP), veremos si me eligen y como se tercia...
> 
> Por cierto cuando te van pagando y eso luego veo en el menú personal que hay para retirar los fondos... ¿Exigen mucho papeleo?
> 
> ...



Has hecho alguna prueba de programación para algún lenguaje de oDesk? Es algo que se valora muchísmo, yo al menos lo hago a la hora de contratar. Tengo un coleguita que se pensaba que sabía de java y js hasta que le metí un examen de oDesk delante y se cagó encima.. de hecho, no lo pasó, sacó un 40%... ::




JuanMacClane dijo:


> Por cierto , eso de que chino= barato, debía ser antes, porque he visto algunos la media de lo que cobran y más quisieramos aquí en Hispanistán (o lo he mirado mal...) , claro que son Chinos con "curriculum"...



Ya lo dije yo un día en el principal en un hilo. Alguien se quejaba de que cobraban poco lo paskitanis en este tipo de webs y yo les dije que tambien los hay que cobran 60$ la hora. Yo he contratado a un par de chinorris para cosas puntuales que cobraban eso y todo muy correcto.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Feb 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> Has hecho alguna prueba de programación para algún lenguaje de oDesk? Es algo que se valora muchísmo, yo al menos lo hago a la hora de contratar. Tengo un coleguita que se pensaba que sabía de java y js hasta que le metí un examen de oDesk delante y se cagó encima.. de hecho, no lo pasó, sacó un 40%... ::



De momento no, intenté buscar un test de Asterisk pero no hay, supongo que al no ser un lenguaje de programación es diferente.

A ver si con más tiempo voy buscando cosas.

Lo malo de ésto es que me doy cuenta de que se muchas cosas (y soy relativamente bueno en varias) pero no soy experto de nada... supongo que es el problema de la forma de trabajar de Hispanistán


----------



## glacierre (1 Mar 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> Has hecho alguna prueba de programación para algún lenguaje de oDesk? Es algo que se valora muchísmo, yo al menos lo hago a la hora de contratar. Tengo un coleguita que se pensaba que sabía de java y js hasta que le metí un examen de oDesk delante y se cagó encima.. de hecho, no lo pasó, sacó un 40%... ::



Los test esos son aburridisimosy para mi poco indicativos. No se en que pagina hice el de C (aunque los de idiomas son iguales en todas, asi que posiblemente el resto tambien), no es que me saliera mal para nada, pero casi la mitad de las preguntas eran aritmetica de punteros para acceder a arrays de las formas mas variopintas que probablemente lo que mas convenga sea evitarlas. Me creo perfectamente que alguien que usa el lenguaje cada dia falle el test, yo era de esos virgueros del C ofuscado aposta ( 5[a] + "foo"[2]) y habia un par de preguntas que...

Y los de writing reports, pfff, sarta de chorradas. La traduccion Ingles->Español por algun motivo saque menos nota que la opuesta (donde todo eran subjuntivos). 

Aunque lo peor fue el de proofreading en Español que lo suspendi por soleares. Cada vez que me salian los grupos con 5 nombres, telefonos, etc, y tienes que seleccionar una, NPI.


----------



## kudeiro (1 Mar 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Veo que casi todos las usais como empleadores
> 
> ¿Como trabajadores no la habeis usado?



En mi caso personal no, porque me salen mas rentables los proyectos que me vienen de empresas / particulares, y a dia de hoy tengo la agenda llena, imagino que si vienen las vacas flacas tendré que pensar en utilizar ese tipo de webs, aunque para el trabajador no le veo más que desventajas: Proyectos a precio de saldo, competencia de tios que cobran 1$ la hora, etc...
Por ahora mejor tirar de experiencia / portfolio para atraer proyectos interesantes.


----------



## Bubble Boy (1 Mar 2013)

¿Nadie utiliza Nubelo?


----------



## Cygnus Saint (2 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Nadie utiliza Nubelo?



Pues tiene muy buena pinta... ¡qué pena que no se hubiera abierto este hilo hace años!


----------



## kudeiro (3 Mar 2013)

Nubelo tiene buena pinta para el trabajador, al menos por ahora, espero que no se acabe conviertiendo en otro trabajofreelance.com. También está bien Twago.es.
Para proyectos de movil está bien Yeeply y Appfutura. Los de Yeeply me llamaron por telefono por si queria participar en un programa especial de colaboración que tienen ellos.


----------



## Orangecoop (3 Mar 2013)

Bueno, me he registrado en las 3 (elance, freelancer y nubelo) ya que me queda un mes de contrato en mi trabajo actual y quiero empezar a trastearlas para sacar mis propias conclusiones desde el punto de vista del trabajador.

He empezado con Elance ya que veo que para mi gusto es la más "customer friendly" y como la versión gratuita sólo deja elegir una categoría he cogido "Admin support", que suelen ser cosas de excel, word, pdf y similares (no soy programador, así que la oferta se reduce bastante).

Veremos como va, iré posteando resultados.


----------



## JuanMacClane (6 Mar 2013)

Por cierto le he echado un vistazo a nubelo ,y la verdad que los trabajos que hay ahi no son gran cosa comparado con el resto


----------



## actuaral (6 Mar 2013)

He visitado fiverr pero esta en ingles, conoceis alguna buena en castellano?


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (8 Mar 2013)

Hola, chic@s:

Muchas gracias por la informacion, no conocía este mundillo.

Aunque soy programador, y "no me puedo quejar", el saber que existe esto puede ser bueno para mi negocio, y por si he de ampliar en el futuro.


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 Mar 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Hola, chic@s:
> 
> Muchas gracias por la informacion, no conocía este mundillo.
> 
> Aunque soy programador, y "no me puedo quejar", el saber que existe esto puede ser bueno para mi negocio, y por si he de ampliar en el futuro.



¿Eres autónomo?


----------



## kudeiro (8 Mar 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Hola, chic@s:
> 
> Muchas gracias por la informacion, no conocía este mundillo.
> 
> Aunque soy programador, y "no me puedo quejar", el saber que existe esto puede ser bueno para mi negocio, y por si he de ampliar en el futuro.



eres programador y no conocias la existencia de sites de este tipo? o es una broma o programas desde un convento


----------



## JuanMacClane (8 Mar 2013)

Estoy mirando para rgistrarme en twago, pero las condiciones de la cuenta gratuita son una mierda, proyectos de hasta 1500 eur, y un 7% de comision (y 2 ofertas maximo por mes)


----------



## trancos123 (8 Mar 2013)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Cierto, he leido articulos donde exponian que en Silicon Valley muchas startups tenian o hinduos o gente de extremo oriente en los puestos tecnicos.
> 
> El caso que les llamaba la atencion es que antes era gente que habia estudiado en universidades americanas pero ahora era gente que venia de Asia directamente.
> 
> ...



Pero dad nombres (url´s ) malditos !!


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (8 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Eres autónomo?



Sí, pero dentro de 2 meses, si todo va como hasta ahora, seré S.L. (aunque siga siendo autónomo, como su administrador)


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (8 Mar 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> eres programador y no conocias la existencia de sites de este tipo? o es una broma o programas desde un convento



O es que hasta la fecha no me ha hecho falta conocerlo. De hecho, llevo programando más de 22 años y siempre ando metido con alguna aplicación o con varias, y son los propios clientes, que se enseñan las virguerías que hago, los que me van llamando.

Cosas curiosas, hijo, qué vamos a hacerle.


----------



## brotes_verdes (8 Mar 2013)

trancos123 dijo:


> Pero dad nombres (url´s ) malditos !!



El tio es Łukasz Holeczek, y su web es :Products Page | Bootstrap Master - Twitter Bootstrap Themes & Templates

Ahora estoy pensando en abandonar bootstrap y pasarme a metroUI : Metro UI CSS. 

Los que, como yo, tenemos la capacidad para el diseño de un pescado muerto, debemos utilizar estos trucos. He utilizado fiverr para hacer test de usabilidad y el tio que contrate me decia que los dashboard (diseñados por Lucasz) eran impresionantes, pero que segun avanzabas en la aplicacion abriendo otras pantallas (diseñadas por mi) la calidad bajaba muchisimo. Y es que las aplicaciones entran por los ojos, conforeros.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Mar 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> O es que hasta la fecha no me ha hecho falta conocerlo. De hecho, llevo programando más de 22 años y siempre ando metido con alguna aplicación o con varias, y son los propios clientes, que se enseñan las virguerías que hago, los que me van llamando.
> 
> Cosas curiosas, hijo, qué vamos a hacerle.



una cosa es no conocerlo y otra conocerlo y no necesitarlo, cosa que me pasa a mi y a ti por lo que veo, pero no conocerlo tiene delito. O sea que si a ti un cliente te dice que encargó un trabajo en elance, lo primero que le preguntas es ¿quien es el elance ese?


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (9 Mar 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> una cosa es no conocerlo y otra conocerlo y no necesitarlo, cosa que me pasa a mi y a ti por lo que veo, pero no conocerlo tiene delito. O sea que si a ti un cliente te dice que encargó un trabajo en elance, lo primero que le preguntas es ¿quien es el elance ese?



No me ha pasado, te lo digo de verdad. Mis clientes de tecnología no entienden nada, y antes de hacer cualquier cosa, me la plantean, vemos si es viable o no, si les va a llevar muchos recursos económicos o tiempo, etc. Si alguien me dice que ha encargado un trabajo en elance, lo que hago es quedarme con el nombre y luego indagar, jamás le planteo una pregunta directa al cliente (pareces novato).

Tampoco veo tanto delito: quizás porque en el sector que me muevo, que es mayormente industrial (muchísima de la programación que hago es dedicada a sistemas domóticos, automáticos, etc) y servicios (el cliente quiere verte, que le expliques en persona cómo funcionan las cosas, etc). Que es más dedicado, desde luego, pero eso es lo que quieren la gente de por aquí (Andalucía). Aquí he visto gente con Certificados Cisco comerse los mocos, porque más que conocimiento -que hay que tenerlo- hay que saber hacer, aunque te lleve muchísimo tiempo.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Mar 2013)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> El tio es Łukasz Holeczek, y su web es :Products Page | Bootstrap Master - Twitter Bootstrap Themes & Templates
> 
> Ahora estoy pensando en abandonar bootstrap y pasarme a metroUI : Metro UI CSS.
> 
> Los que, como yo, tenemos la capacidad para el diseño de un pescado muerto, debemos utilizar estos trucos. He utilizado fiverr para hacer test de usabilidad y el tio que contrate me decia que los dashboard (diseñados por Lucasz) eran impresionantes, pero que segun avanzabas en la aplicacion abriendo otras pantallas (diseñadas por mi) la calidad bajaba muchisimo. Y es que las aplicaciones entran por los ojos, conforeros.



Pero usas sus plantillas o te hace las cosas a medida? Puedes sus poner tarifas?

En hackernews siempre hablan de 'foundation' como la gran alternativa a bootstrap:
Foundation: The Most Advanced Responsive Front-end Framework from ZURB

Por si alguien quiere comprar diseños con bootstrap.
https://wrapbootstrap.com/


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 Mar 2013)

trancos123 dijo:


> Pero usas sus plantillas o te hace las cosas a medida? Puedes sus poner tarifas?



No, yo uso sus plantillas. Y luego yo las modifico a mi gusto.



> En hackernews siempre hablan de 'foundation' como la gran alternativa a bootstrap:
> Foundation: The Most Advanced Responsive Front-end Framework from ZURB



Si, pero fundation no tiene el "factor wow", que si tiene metro UI o los dashboard de wrapbootstrap. Eso es lo que yo busco en realidad, que "el cliente" diga "wow, que guapo"

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bubble Boy (15 Mar 2013)

Si estuviera bien montado, un grupo de 4-5 personas trabajando en estos sitios se podrían sacar algún dinerillo. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## kudeiro (16 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Si estuviera bien montado, un grupo de 4-5 personas trabajando en estos sitios se podrían sacar algún dinerillo. ¿Alguna idea?



te refieres como trabajador o contratador? porque como trabajador yo no lo acabo de ver, viendo los raquiticos budgets y la competencia de 3$ la hora.
Como contratador sí, si consigues un buen numero de clientes finales, pero aun así hay que mover muchos proyectos para que sea rentable, y que el subcontratado te salga barato y sea fiable, combinación bastante rara.


----------



## Bubble Boy (18 Mar 2013)

Sería subcontratar y también trabajar. Cada uno se dedicaría a una temática; programación, redacción de textos, marketing, etc.


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Sería subcontratar y también trabajar. Cada uno se dedicaría a una temática; programación, redacción de textos, marketing, etc.



Ese modelo de negocio no lo veo. Si existe un grupo hay que aprovechar la sinergia del grupo y no dispersar las fuerzas.

La gracia es que un grupo especializado pueda realizar proyectos de una cierta envergadura y una cierta complejidad técnica.

De todas formas pienso que el negocio está en quien contrata, no en quien programa.

De todas formas para ganar algo ahí hay que tener clientes y saber técnicamente qué es lo que hay que hacer por si el programador en cualquier momento te deja con el culo al aire.


----------



## Roger-That (18 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Sería subcontratar y también trabajar. Cada uno se dedicaría a una temática; programación, redacción de textos, marketing, etc.



Poco habéis pululado por este tipo de webs... Precisamente se promociona mucho el hacer grupos de freelancers que trabajan cada uno en una especialidad (o no) para tener mayor posibilidad de ganar proyectos.

Los grupos pueden ser de freelancers estando cada uno en una punta del mundo...


----------



## Bubble Boy (18 Mar 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> Poco habéis pululado por este tipo de webs... Precisamente se promociona mucho el hacer grupos de freelancers que trabajan cada uno en una especialidad (o no) para tener mayor posibilidad de ganar proyectos.
> 
> Los grupos pueden ser de freelancers estando cada uno en una punta del mundo...



Si me estás dando la razón...


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 May 2013)

Bueno , subo el hilo para contar la experiencia del único trabajillo que me salió en odesk...

Era un trabajo de tipo fijo (por proyecto) para ayudarle a resolver unos problemas de una centralita que tenia montada en plan casero para varias personas en Israel, para ello estuvimos hablando un par de horas por Skype y compartiendo pantalla.

En principio él quedó contento ya que le aporté la solución a su problema (eso si , tenía que hacersela él) pero no me ha pagado.

Es una suma pequeña (10$) y no estoy cabreado ya que al elegir un trabajo que no es por horas no está garantizado (elegí uno fácil por lo mismo).


----------



## Bubble Boy (21 May 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Bueno , subo el hilo para contar la experiencia del único trabajillo que me salió en odesk...
> 
> Era un trabajo de tipo fijo (por proyecto) para ayudarle a resolver unos problemas de una centralita que tenia montada en plan casero para varias personas en Israel, para ello estuvimos hablando un par de horas por Skype y compartiendo pantalla.
> 
> ...



Yo la experiencia que he tenido no ha sido mala. El único empleador que me salió "rana" era... español.

Quizás hay un "delay" desde que él paga hasta que recibes el dinero en tu monedero.


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 May 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Yo la experiencia que he tenido no ha sido mala. El único empleador que me salió "rana" era... español.
> 
> Quizás hay un "delay" desde que él paga hasta que recibes el dinero en tu monedero.



Na ya ha sido hace varias semanas, incluso a la semana siguiente le mande un mensaje de que si no me pensaba pagar al menos que me diese puntuacion o escribiera un review.... pero nada

Por eso cogí esa oferta en concreto , porque tenia bajo riesgo , que ya me lo olía


----------



## Sallemn (25 May 2013)

Donde se pueden encontrar mas templates de dashboards como el que habéis puesto?

Perfectum - Responsive Admin Template - Live Preview - WrapBootstrap

La verdad que esta muy currado y son solo 15€.


----------



## Sedan (26 May 2013)

Viva la legión


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Ago 2013)

Subo el hilo para decir que he hecho otro proyecto a precio fijo para un canadiense.

Tampoco era mucho y no me llevo mucho tiempo (un par de dias unas 2 horillas por dia), le pedí el 20% por adelantado , que me pagó bien y ahora estoy esperando al resto (me ha dicho que además me va a escribir una buena crítica) ... veamos.

También me ha ofrecido otro trabajillo extra para arreglar una cosa de otro cliente...

He añadido twago y guru al mensaje inicial, sin embargo no recomiendo twago ya que un amigo se dio de alta el otro día y, aparte de que va muy lento al día siguiente le llamó un indio para que se hiciese premium, cosa que no hizo , y luego a los 2 días le volvieron a llamar, así que como acabó harto se dio de baja.


----------



## kirods (22 Ago 2013)

Hola, me he bajado piratilla una plantilla de wrapbootstrap para ver como son.

Viene solo el html, el css, js e img , ¿sabéis si las funcionalidades de los dashboard vienen implementadas en las plantillas originales?¿O solo viene el css + html y los script php los he de implementar yo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (22 Ago 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Veo que casi todos las usais como empleadores
> 
> ¿Como trabajadores no la habeis usado?
> 
> Por otro lado es verdad lo que veo, en la mayoría de trabajos técnicos tienes que estar muy bien puesto ya que no son cosas relativamente "fáciles", es más , algunas para mi opinión en algunos presupuestos veo que estan mal pagadas. (Ojo , no hablo de web, sino ya de otros proyectos de programación , servidores...)



Odesk, nubelo y últimamente Geniuzz.
La mejor sigue siendo Elance, pero es mucho el nivel que hay ahí.
Odesk está cayendo en picado porque tienes a gente de Bangladesh y Filipinas que te piden el oro y el moro por 2 dólares la hora.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 16:39 ----------




JuanMacClane dijo:


> He añadido twago y guru al mensaje inicial, sin embargo no recomiendo twago ya que un amigo se dio de alta el otro día y, aparte de que va muy lento al día siguiente le llamó un indio para que se hiciese premium, cosa que no hizo , y luego a los 2 días le volvieron a llamar, así que como acabó harto se dio de baja.



Twago está bien si luego puedes quedar con el cliente y trabajar por tu cuenta, fuera de la web. Lo que comentas es cierto: A la semana de estar registrado me llamó un argentino plasta para que me diera de alta en la versión premium. 
Pasé de ellos. No me di de baja, pero no les hago ni puto caso.

Por cierto, siento insistir pero, sobre todo los que estéis empezando debeis huir como de la peste de clientes de India y Argentina. Los primeros porque pagan mal y son unos mentirosos, y los segundos...ehhh...bueno, existen siertas discrepansias sobre el consepto coadyuvante de la inflexión coshuntural del laburo con computadora, y si bien es sierto que siendo espaniol uno puede comunciar de formḉa optima con ellhos es aun más sierto ¿viste? que finalmente terminarán por haser lo que les sale del orto: Entregar cosas tarde, pedirte el oro y el moro por cuatro duros, rolleros hasta el infinito.

De clientes que he tenido, y que tengo, me quedo con los americanos, israelíes y canadienses. Cero problemas.


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Ago 2013)

kirods dijo:


> Hola, me he bajado piratilla una plantilla de wrapbootstrap para ver como son.
> 
> Viene solo el html, el css, js e img , ¿sabéis si las funcionalidades de los dashboard vienen implementadas en las plantillas originales?¿O solo viene el css + html y los script php los he de implementar yo?
> 
> Un saludo.



No sea tacaño, conforero, que esas plantillas cuestan sobre 15$ y son buenisimas.

Las plantillas llevan el js, css y el html. Usted es quien debe implementar en el lado del servidor la generacion del html igual al que lleva la plantilla pero personalizado con sus datos.


----------



## nelsoncito (23 Ago 2013)

Entiendo que en estas webs de trabajo, el profesional deberá emitir una factura al cliente al finalizar el trabajo.

Entiendo que en tal caso, el profesional debe ser obligatoriamente autónomo o empresa.

Es decir, es imposible que un profesional particular pueda trabajar ahí porque no puede emitir factura.

¿Es así?


----------



## kudeiro (23 Ago 2013)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Entiendo que en estas webs de trabajo, el profesional deberá emitir una factura al cliente al finalizar el trabajo.
> 
> Entiendo que en tal caso, el profesional debe ser obligatoriamente autónomo o empresa.
> 
> ...



en este tipo de plataformas nunca verás ni profesionales, ni facturas ni nada de eso. El contratador la unica garantía que tiene de que le harán su trabajo es que si no es asi, el contratado "recibirá un negativo". Una vez finalizado el trabajo el contratador paga, el contratado recibe su dinero menos la mordida de la plataforma, y fin. Facturas? para eso contrata un profesional.
En muchas de estas plataformas, como por ejemplo trabajofreelance.com, ni siquiera te puedes poner en contacto con el contratador / contratado fuera de la plataforma, de esta forma evitan que no pagues a la plataforma su mordida; por lo que no tienes ni npi de quien es en realidad el contratador y el contratado, solo "pepin - india (100 votos)".
¿me he dejado algo?


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (23 Ago 2013)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Entiendo que en estas webs de trabajo, el profesional deberá emitir una factura al cliente al finalizar el trabajo.
> 
> Entiendo que en tal caso, el profesional debe ser obligatoriamente autónomo o empresa.
> 
> ...



Ups...

Tiene razón...

Espere, que acorde con la legalidad, y para permitir que me sigan robando desde la casta.... ehmmm voy a darme de alta en autónomos.


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Ago 2013)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Entiendo que en estas webs de trabajo, el profesional deberá emitir una factura al cliente al finalizar el trabajo.
> 
> Entiendo que en tal caso, el profesional debe ser obligatoriamente autónomo o empresa.
> 
> ...



El que paga es la plataforma, por tanto el contratador paga a la plataforma y la plataforma al freelance.

Supongo que el que hace la factura para que todo cuadre es la plataforma.

Un particular puede trabajar sin darse de alta como autónomo (solo con su NIF) si no supera los 3000 € año

Edito: Lo que no se exactamente es el tema del IVA porque la mayoría son empresas de USA que creo que están exentas de IVA


----------



## trancos123 (25 Ago 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Bueno , subo el hilo para contar la experiencia del único trabajillo que me salió en odesk...
> 
> Era un trabajo de tipo fijo (por proyecto) para ayudarle a resolver unos problemas de una centralita que tenia montada en plan casero para varias personas en Israel, para ello *estuvimos hablando un par de horas *por Skype y compartiendo pantalla.
> 
> ...



Trabajar 2h por 10$ no parece que sea muy rentable.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 12:22 ----------




Sallemn dijo:


> Donde se pueden encontrar mas templates de dashboards como el que habéis puesto?
> 
> Perfectum - Responsive Admin Template - Live Preview - WrapBootstrap
> 
> La verdad que esta muy currado y son solo 15€.




https://wrapbootstrap.com/

Si seleccionas la categoría de admins:
https://wrapbootstrap.com/themes/admin


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Ago 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> El que paga es la plataforma, por tanto el contratador paga a la plataforma y la plataforma al freelance.
> 
> Supongo que el que hace la factura para que todo cuadre es la plataforma.
> 
> ...



No, amigo.

Paga el cliente. La plataforma haría de mero intermediario sería una especie de fiduiciario en pagos con carta de crédito internacionales (espero que sepas de qué te hablo). Es decir, la plataforma libera el dinero pignorado cuando el hito de facturación se cumple, pero el contratante siempre tiene derecho de pedirle una factura al contratista (otra cosa es que en la práctica lo haga)

El tema del alta de autónomo no es tan claro. Se dice que un particular puede facturar un importe de menos de 3000 euros si emite una factura con su NIF y luego la declara en su IRPF. Otros dicen que si no se llega al SMI no hay que darse de alta de autónomos.

Habría que lanzarle una consulta a la propia SS y que nos diga. Supongo que se acogerán al concepto de habitualidad. Si son trabajos habituales, aunque su cuantía no sea muy grande, deberemos estar dados de alta.

El tema es bastante más confuso de lo que parece.


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Ago 2013)

nelsoncito dijo:


> No, amigo.
> 
> Paga el cliente. La plataforma haría de mero intermediario sería una especie de fiduiciario en pagos con carta de crédito internacionales (espero que sepas de qué te hablo). Es decir, la plataforma libera el dinero pignorado cuando el hito de facturación se cumple, pero el contratante siempre tiene derecho de pedirle una factura al contratista (otra cosa es que en la práctica lo haga)
> 
> ...



Creo que me he explicado mal, tienes razón , el cliente paga a la plataforma, y la platforma paga al que realiza el trabajo. (Es decir hace de intermediario con su comisión) , sin embargo ninguno de los 2 sabe los datos del otro (sólo su número de usuario)


Respecto al post anterior ,claro que estamos de acuerdo que 2 horas por 10$ no compensa, pero creo que ya dije que era una prueba, peor es cuando te enchufa el ordenador un familiar para que "le instales el güinous"


----------



## bulcam (25 Ago 2013)

yo conozco fiverr y funciona bien, pero trabajan en dolares y el idioma en ingles.


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (25 Ago 2013)

trancos123 dijo:


> Trabajar 2h por 10$ no parece que sea muy rentable.





¿Sentado en tu casa, sin tener que aguantar jefes cretinos, compañeros memos, charos de pata negra? ¿Sin tener que levantarte por las mañanas y madrugar, sin tener que coger el coche o el autobús?.
Yo por ejemplo no conozco ningún otro curro en donde se pueda estar tranquilamente el calzoncillos y fumando un piti, o rascándote la huevada mientras con la otra mano en el ratón haces tu trabajo.

Hombre el de freelance (sobre todo si empiezas) no es el mejor sueldo del mundo, y aunque parezca que no, se curra...pero en unas condiciones de comodidad que la mayoría del español medio no ha oído hablar en su vida.

(Comodidad "en la oficina", capacidad de acción, y nula presencia de jefes pesaos a tu lado...otra cosa diferente son las condiciones monetarias, lo estrictamente laboral, clientes que no te pagan y tal).

Pero...no se...yo prefiero estar en casa, tal vez cobrando menos, que tener que aguantar la charocracia, las cenas de empresa, los caretos de los clientes, al memo de administración, a la compañera petarda y toda esa tontería generalizada.


----------



## glacierre (25 Ago 2013)

Visilleras Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Sentado en tu casa, sin tener que aguantar jefes cretinos, compañeros memos, charos de pata negra? ¿Sin tener que levantarte por las mañanas y madrugar, sin tener que coger el coche o el autobús?.
> Yo por ejemplo no conozco ningún otro curro en donde se pueda estar tranquilamente el calzoncillos y fumando un piti, o rascándote la huevada mientras con la otra mano en el ratón haces tu trabajo.
> 
> Hombre el de freelance (sobre todo si empiezas) no es el mejor sueldo del mundo, y aunque parezca que no, se curra...pero en unas condiciones de comodidad que la mayoría del español medio no ha oído hablar en su vida.
> ...



Las condiciones seran las que quieras pero 5$/hora es miseria. 
Pero lo peor de trabajar de freelance y barato es que no cuentas las horas que le echas ofertando y negociando, que son tiempo tuyo pero no se pagan. Si es un projecto medio majo que te lleve un par de semanas, vale, pero para dos horas tranquilamente tiras otra media entre buscar la oferta, responder, acordar terminos, comprobar que te paga... la rentabilidad efectiva acaba de bajar a 4$/hora, exactamente 3 euros por hora al cambio de hoy.

Yo daba clases de matematicas de secundaria por mas del doble cuando tenia 20 años...


----------



## kudeiro (26 Ago 2013)

tampoco tienes en cuenta la mordida de la plataforma, asi que la rentabilidad es más que negativa. En resumen, participando en estas plataformas ni eres trabajador (no cotizas / pagas impuestos) ni consigues relaciones laborales (no tienes ni NPI de quien es el que te contrata), cobras la hora a precios tercermundistas despues de haber pujado con tios de la india y guatemala, y tienes que aguantar todos los caprichos del contratador "por que si no no cobras", y encima al acabar, la plataforma se lleva una buena mordida de tu dinero. Y seguramente ni puedas poner el proyecto en tu porfolio, el contratador alardeará de que "lo ha hecho el".
La unica utilidad de esto es foguearse un poco en el mundo de la contratación freelance si en el futuro te vas a convertir en profesional freelance, o bien sacar un misero dinero prostituyendo tus conocimientos al más bajo nivel, que solo entiendo que pueda ser util a estudiantes que no tienen suficiente "paga" de sus padres.


----------



## Bubble Boy (26 Ago 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> cobras la hora a precios tercermundistas despues de haber pujado con tios de la india y guatemala, y tienes que aguantar todos los caprichos del contratador "por que si no no cobras", y encima al acabar, la plataforma se lleva una buena mordida de tu dinero. Y seguramente ni puedas poner el proyecto en tu porfolio, el contratador alardeará de que "lo ha hecho el".



Esto en parte es culpa del euro, si tuviéramos peseta otro gallo cantaría. No merece la pena esforzarse por ganar unos dólares que cada día valen menos.

Otra prueba más de que el euro es un obstáculo a la economía española.


----------



## JuanMacClane (26 Ago 2013)

No se , yo no veo tanto la diferencia en ser autónomo o trabajador de una pequeña pymes.

Ya os adelanto que sólo he hecho un par de pruebas.

Sobre lo de trabajar en tu casa en gayumbos, bueno para eso hay muchos articulos y para gustos los colores, a veces supongo que se echará de menos el ambiente de la ofi (yo por suerte nunca he tenido problemas con los compañeros)

Respecto a lo de no tener que aguantar a ningún jefe, perfecto (siempre que no fueses tú el jefe )

Cobrar en dólares: una putada, lo único que si salimos del euro posiblemente saldremos ganando.

Mordida de la plataforma: Ésta es para el que publica el proyecto (contratador) , al menos la que yo he probado (si sabeis de una que lo haga a los 2 escribidlo) , hay una comisión al freelance que es cuando materializas el dinero en la cuenta.

Tiempo gastado en promoción / etc... bueno depende de como lo mires, si eres autonomo sólo también tendrás que hacer marketing ,etc

Precio por hora: depende de lo bueno que seas y lo que busques, hay chinos o indios que cobran más que un mileurista la hora

Y no se si lo he escrito , pero hay algunos proyectos (por hora) que si lo haces de cierta forma te garantizan el pago y otros (fijo) que no (para eso se pide un adelanto)... pero vamos igual que en un proyecto con un cliente "cara a cara" ¿o es que vosotros moveis un dedo antes de pedir algo para que os lo cambie?

En fin ésto no parece la panacea , pero siempre puede ser una alternativa.

Obviamente no a todo el mundo puede gustarle


----------



## kudeiro (27 Ago 2013)

lo unico bueno de estas plataformas es que te quitan posibles clientes indeseables. 
El tipo de cliente que busca hacer proyectos de la virgen por dos duros, "para ayer", y a ser posible en negro. Estos por fortuna van primero a estas plataformas, y no nos llegan a nosotros, lo cual es un alivio, porque ya nos llega bastante gentuza.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Ago 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> lo unico bueno de estas plataformas es que te quitan posibles clientes indeseables.
> El tipo de cliente que busca hacer proyectos de la virgen por dos duros, "para ayer", y a ser posible en negro. Estos por fortuna van primero a estas plataformas, y no nos llegan a nosotros, lo cual es un alivio, porque ya nos llega bastante gentuza.



¿Hablas por experiencia?

Si es así me gustaría saberla, siempre es bueno.


----------



## vilatore (27 Ago 2013)

Bueno creo que os estais equivoncando en 2 aspectos.

una cosa es hacienda, y otra la seguridad social.

para emitir factura te tienes que dar de alta en actividades económicas con el epígrafe que corresponda. y para darte de alta como autónomo es en la Seguridad social, esta claro que esta relacionado pero no tiene porque ir unido, si tú facturación es pequeña y nis beneficios no son para vivir no necesitas darte de alta, que se entienda para "vivir", que no supere el SMI.


----------



## kudeiro (28 Ago 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Hablas por experiencia?
> 
> Si es así me gustaría saberla, siempre es bueno.



Casi podriamos abrir un hilo solo para contar historia de clientes chungos, yo tengo a patadas. Esta semana hubo uno que me hizo mucha gracia.
Me había pedido un presupuesto para una app iOS/Android, pero despues de enviarselo no supe mas de el. Eso es normal, de 10 prespuestos que te piden solo suelen salir 4 o 5 proyectos en firme. Pero esta semana recibo un email del tio que me cuenta esta historia:

Me dice que no me contrató por costes, que encontro unos mas baratos. Ok. Le encargó la de iOS a unos y la de Android a otros (seguro que acabo en una web de trabajo freelance, como las que trata el hilo). Y que el de Android le está saliendo rana, tarda mil años en enviarle las versiones, las layouts no se adaptan correctamente a las tablets, le envía las apps de prueba en versión "Lite", y varias cosas más.
Quiere el tio que yo revise el codigo y le arregle todo lo que está mal.
Por si fuera todo esto poco ofensivo (habrá contratado al mas barato, que generalmente es alguien sin ni puta idea, y ahora quiere que otro al que rechazó su presupuesto se lo arregle), dice el tio que no tiene dinero, pues ha gastado lo previsto en las dos apps, por lo que "el precio tendría que ser muy ajustado".

Hagan juego señores


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Ago 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> Casi podriamos abrir un hilo solo para contar historia de clientes chungos, yo tengo a patadas. Esta semana hubo uno que me hizo mucha gracia.
> Me había pedido un presupuesto para una app iOS/Android, pero despues de enviarselo no supe mas de el. Eso es normal, de 10 prespuestos que te piden solo suelen salir 4 o 5 proyectos en firme. Pero esta semana recibo un email del tio que me cuenta esta historia:
> 
> Me dice que no me contrató por costes, que encontro unos mas baratos. Ok. Le encargó la de iOS a unos y la de Android a otros (s*eguro que acabo en una web de trabajo freelance*, como las que trata el hilo). Y que el de Android le está saliendo rana, tarda mil años en enviarle las versiones, las layouts no se adaptan correctamente a las tablets, le envía las apps de prueba en versión "Lite", y varias cosas más.
> ...



No supongas tanto, ya que para encontrar mierda no hace falta irte a éste tipo de webs.

De todas formas en el caso *supuesto* de que el problema lo haya tenido con uno a traves de una pagina, él tiene el problema como contratista, no como trabajador, que es el caso contrario al que yo busco... Y si como trabajador te mandan una mierda de trabajo, tienes varias opciones: o buscar otros proyectos, o mejorar o dedicarte a otra cosa.


----------



## El grito (28 Ago 2013)

Venga, yo pongo una más: Toptal: Exclusive access to top developers

Te registras y primero te hacen un screening telefónico y luego varias entrevistas en inglés a lo largo de una semana. 

Voy a probar a hacer el proceso la semana que viene.


----------



## vilatore (10 Sep 2013)

Este tipo de web es una opción para sacar un dinero extra pero ojo, con hacienda que no perdona, están en un plan a poco dinero te reclaman todo.


----------



## mariarus (19 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Me permito aportar mi grano de arena en este debate. Yo usé esta plataforma no para encontrar trabajo, sino para contratar, y la verdad es que hay de todo.

Para encontrar trabajo Freelance, lo que recomiendo son los contactos personales. Muchos clientes no saben lo que quieren, y al tener una relación más a distancia y virtual, se comunica menos y mal y encima se paga mucho menos. 

En mi opinión, la mejor manera de encontrar nuevos clientes es por contactos personales o construyendo su "marca personal". Otra cosa que viene bien es trabajar por lo menos de vez en cuando en Espacios de Coworking. En cuánto a estas páginas, conocí personalmente a los de Lancetalent, me han parecido buenos en el sentido que se enfocan en la relación cliente/freelance.

Una última linea puramente spam : si os interesa el Coworking, os invito a descubrir nuestra página, que permite acceder a los Servicios de Espacios de Coworking por hora (se llama CoworkingON)


----------



## The Master (21 Dic 2013)

Odesk se une con elance..... 

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sealand (21 Dic 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> a mi la mayoría de clientes que me han venido para que les termine un trabajo porque "un freelance les dejó colgado" han sido por freelances de la india o de argentina. Como decía el forero anterior, los de la india son muy baratos pero no dan mas que problemas.
> Recuerdo el ejemplo de una app nativa de iPhone, el cliente pidió presupuesto en India, Australia (tiene conocidos allí) y España, y fueron: 1500 - 10000 y 4000 por la misma app. Obviamente eligió el indio. Pero paso lo mismo que comentaba el forero anterior, no se si será una pauta: Te entregan el trabajo y falta la mitad por hacer, y así lo van arrastrando durante meses. Al final la app la entregaron casi acabada. Una vez el cliente la revisó y publicó en appstore, con el uso detecto una serie de fallos, pero como el indio ya había cobrado, "ya no contestaba mails ni tfno" asi que me tuvo que pasar a mi el codigo y corregir yo los fallos.




Empresas arruinadas o casi por subcontratar en La India:

Adaptec - Indian CEO Subramanian Sundaresh fired. 

AIG (signed outsourcing deal in 2007 in Europe with Accenture Indian frauds, collapsed in 2009)

AirBus (Qantas plane plunged 650 feet injuring passengers when its computer system written by India disengaged the auto-pilot).

Apple - R&D CLOSED in India in 2006. 

Australia's National Australia Bank (Outsourced jobs to India in 2007, nationwide ATM and account failure in late 2010).

Bell Labs (Arun Netravalli took over, closed, turned into a shopping mall) 

Boeing Dreamliner ES software (written by HCL, banned by FAA) 

Bristol-Myers-Squibb (Trade Secrets and documents stolen in U.S. by Indian national guest worker)

Caymas - Startup run by Indian CEO, French director of dev, Chinese tech lead. Closed after 5 years of sucking VC out of America.

Caterpillar misses earnings a mere 4 months after outsourcing to India, Inc. 

Circuit City - Outsourced all IT to Indian-run IBM and went bankrupt shortly thereafter.

ComAir crew system run by 100% Indian IT workers caused the 12/25/05 U.S. airport shutdown when they used a short int instead of a long int

Computer Associates - Former CEO Sanjay Kumar, an Indian national, sentenced to 12 years in federal prison for accounting fraud.

Deloitte - 2010 - this Indian-packed consulting company is being sued under RICO fraud charges by Marin Country, California for a failed solution.

Dell - call center (closed in India) 

Delta call centers (closed in India) 

Fannie Mae - Hired large numbers of Indians, had to be bailed out. Indian logic bomb creator found guilty and sent to prison.

Goldman Sachs - Kunil Shah, VP & Managing Director - GS had to be bailed out by US taxpayers for $550 BILLION.

GM - Was booming in 2006, signed $300 million outsourcing deal with Wipro that same year, went bankrupt 3 years later

HP - Got out of the PC hardware business in 2011 and can't compete with Apple's tablets. HP was taken over by Indians and Chinese in 2001. So much for 'Asian' talent!

HSBC ATMs (software taken over by Indians, failed in 2006) 

Intel Whitefield processor project (cancelled, Indian staff canned) 

JetStar Airways computer failure brings down Christchurch airport on 9/17/11. JetStar is owned by Quantas - which is know to have outsourced to India, Inc.

Lehman (Jasjit Bhattal ruined the company. Spectramind software bought by Wipro, ruined, trashed by Indian programmers)

Medicare - Defrauded by Indian national doctor Arun Sharma & wife in the U.S. 

Microsoft - Employs over 35,000 H-1Bs. Stock used to be $100. Today it's lucky to be over $25. Not to mention that Vista thing.

MIT Media Lab Asia (canceled) 

MyNines - A startup founded and run by Indian national Apar Kothari went belly up after throwing millions of America's VC $ down the drain.

Nomura Securities - (In 2011 "struggling to compete on the world stage"). No wonder because Jasjit Bhattal formerly of failed Lehman ran it. See Lehman above.

PeopleSoft (Taken over by Indians in 2000, collapsed). 

PepsiCo - Slides from #1 to #3 during Indian CEO Indra Nooyi' watch. 

Polycom - Former senior executive Sunil Bhalla charged with insider trading. 

Qantas - See AirBus above 

Quark (Alukah Kamar CEO, fired, lost 60% of its customers to Adobe because Indian-written QuarkExpress 6 was a failure)

Rolls Royce (Sent aircraft engine work to India in 2006, engines delayed for Boeing 787, and failed on at least 2 Quantas planes in 2010, cost Rolls $500m).

SAP - Same as Deloitte above in 2010. 

Singapore airlines (IT functions taken over in 2009 by TCS, website trashed in August, 2011)

Skype (Madhu Yarlagadda fired) 

State of Indiana $867 million FAILED IBM project, IBM being sued 

State of Texas failed IBM project. 

Sun Micro (Taken over by Indian and Chinese workers in 2001, collapsed, had to be sold off to Oracle).

UK's NHS outsourced numerous jobs including health records to India in mid-2000 resulting in $26 billion over budget.

Union Bank of California - Cancelled Finacle project run by India's InfoSys in 2011.

United - call center (closed in India) 

Victorian Order of Nurses, Canada (Payroll system screwed up by SAP/IBM in mid-2011)

Virgin Atlantic (software written in India caused cloud IT failure) 

World Bank (Indian fraudsters BANNED for 3 years because they stole data). 

I could post the whole list here but I don't want to crash any servers.

Wakjobof CA11:30PM January 14, 2012 

Rep. Tim Griffin to Introduce High-Skilled Immigrant Bill - US News and World Report


----------



## Netón (21 Dic 2013)

Yo no sé si aventurarme y ofrecerme en un web de estas a hacer planos en Autocad, me lo estoy pensando. Sobre todo me lo pienso porque no conozco a nadie que trabaje de esta forma en mi gremio. Lo mío es el diseño industrial, maquinaria, piezas...


----------



## ZUM (24 Dic 2013)

Para trabajos no muy complejos puede contratarse, siempre intentando contratar gente que tenga buenas referencias.

Trabajar como freelancer... sí, si te vas a vivir a país del tercer mundo con costes de vida de 5€/h 

Mucho ojito con contratar para ahorrar en costes: te puede salir rana. Aquí hay algo que no se tiene en cuenta o no he leído en el hilo: la importancia del servicio posventa y mantenimiento. Si no sabes a quien contratas ¿cómo coño puedes luego realizar variaciones? a mi esto no me gusta, prefiero pagar más a una empresa/freelancer con quien tener contacto en el caso de tener problemas o querer hacer modificaciones con el tiempo.

Pero así es la nueva era low-cost. Enhorabuena a los pájaros inventores del servicio, deben estar mega forrados.


----------



## sveon (24 Dic 2013)

Por no citarte...Sealand

A Google le va muy bien con tantos executivos indios.
Equipo directivo ? Empresa ? Google


----------



## kudeiro (25 Dic 2013)

sveon dijo:


> Por no citarte...Sealand
> 
> A Google le va muy bien con tantos executivos indios.
> Equipo directivo ? Empresa ? Google



que tendrá que ver el origen de una persona con la empresa donde trabaja. Aqui se pone en cuestión las empresas indias con métodos de trabajo "indios", Google está a años luz de eso (aunque los fines de Google sean bastante cuestionables). También hay un indio en The Big Bang Theory, ¿es gracias a el que la serie sea un exito?


----------



## kynes (23 Mar 2014)

Por curiosidad desde hace un par de meses estoy tanteando Odesk como desarrollador -jack of all trades- de varios CMS (LAMP). He mandado 8 ofertas y no he pillado ni una hora de trabajo a pesar de tener experiencia fuera de Odesk. 

Hay una competencia brutal en tarifas! Y yo presentando ofertas a cifras que me parecen muy bajas, pero asumiendo que en estas plataformas hay que competir en precio hasta que ganas reputación y tal. Es para nada, se lo llevan casi todo los indios/pakistaníes por menos de 10$/hora.

A los que tengáis experiencia ¿merece la pena meterse en ese círculo, echar horas a precio de derribo, ganar experiencia y recomendaciones dentro para luego ir subiendo tarifas? No termino de verlo... aunque sería por tener activado un plan B, no como fuente de ingresos principal.


----------



## sada (25 Mar 2014)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pues a raiz del hilo de fracasos empresariales y un post del forero brotes_verdes he descubierto:
> https://www.elance.com
> 
> Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5
> ...



interesantisimo!! solo conocía Ofertas de trabajo para bloggers - Find a blogger


----------



## Barstock (2 Mar 2015)

A mí me funcionan muy bien los desarrolladores de Argentina. Son muy profesionales, además de que me ajustan bastante el presupuesto.

Yo he trabajado con un desarrollador de la India, y la verdad, que nunca más... El trabajo mal entregado y tarde.


----------



## donlaiq (17 Mar 2015)

Buenas,

los que entran acá saben muy bien de que trata el trabajo freelance, pero tal vez no estén muy bien informados de que es bitcoin, por eso les doy una breve descripción.

Bitcoin es una moneda relativamente nueva que nace en el año 2009. En su forma más simple, Bitcoin es simplemente otra moneda, es posible ahorrarlos, gastarlos en bienes y servicios, e intercambiarlos por otras monedas. Sin embargo, es la primera moneda del mundo que es tanto digital como descentralizada.
Una moneda digital es aquella que puede ser fácilmente almacenada y usada con una computadora. Es descentralizada, queriendo decir que ninguna autoridad central controla la emisión de dicha moneda.
Tiene grandes beneficios sobre las monedas conocidas anteriormente. Entre los principales se encuentran:

- No existe ningún intermediario (banco) involucrado, por lo tanto las tasas de transacción son insignificantes.
- A diferencia de las tarjetas de crédito, donde es necesario dar información personal, se pueden usar bitcoins para comprar, vender o ahorrar, manteniendo la privacidad.
- No hay riesgo de perder los ahorros debido a una inflación creciente, puesto que está estipulado que habrá una cantidad fija de bitcoins, y esa regla es irrevocable.
- Es imposible falsificar bitcoins.

Hasta hace pocos días encontrar sitios que reunieran ambas características (cobrar/pagar en bitcoins conjuntamente con el trabajo freelance) era totalmente improbable, pero hace un par de días encontré este sitio y la verdad que me interesó mucho.
La dirección del sitio es

Work for Bitcoin doing Freelance Jobs & Projects

y me gusta hacer la analogía con el sitio freelancer.com que muchos de los que leen acá conocerán, solo que en lugar de pagarse/cobrarse en dólares se hace en bitcoins.

Me parece una opción interesante y quería compartirla.

Saludos.


----------

